# NIK Collection and LR5?



## rhynetc (Jun 11, 2013)

Has anyone tested the NIK collection interactions with LR5?  Do they play well together?  Any issues to watch out for in the upgrade to LR5?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 11, 2013)

Most of the NIK Collections use the Edit-In function to call the Nik app after creating a TIFF file to pass to the NIK collection. All of the Edit-In function presets are still there after conversion to LR 5. Since there is no other magic involved. I would not expect any surprises though I have not used NIK. Since I upgraded.


----------



## muralin (Jun 16, 2013)

No issues with Viveza and LR5. worked fine for me. Silver EFX Pro doesn't work for me. I can see the app in the Photo -> Edit in list but when I click on Silver EFX Pro, it opens an edit tif file but nothing happens after that. Windows Task Manager shows Silver EFX Pro running. Can anyone suggest how I can make it to work?


----------



## Den (Jun 27, 2013)

All Nik plugins work for me in 4.4 and 5. All Topaz plugins work also (I use the Topaz efx Lab plugin to get to all the Topaz Plugins)


----------



## rafikiphoto (Jun 28, 2013)

muralin said:


> No issues with Viveza and LR5. worked fine for me. Silver EFX Pro doesn't work for me. I can see the app in the Photo -> Edit in list but when I click on Silver EFX Pro, it opens an edit tif file but nothing happens after that. Windows Task Manager shows Silver EFX Pro running. Can anyone suggest how I can make it to work?



Frequently I get a blank box but when I do a mouse-click over it the picture springs to life.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 29, 2013)

No problems so far for me using both Nik and Topaz plugins in LR5


----------



## donoreo (Jul 2, 2013)

I have used Silver EFex, HDR Efex, Dfine and all work well.  I have not tried the others with LR5.


----------

